# Hart Professional Speakers



## dwisulistiyo (Jan 26, 2016)

I need help..is there anybody have a detail specification of these speakers?

2 Way Component:

















2 Way Coaxial

















I really need this.. Thank you


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm I didn't realize they did those. Looks like the original logo not the re-branded ones that came out in like 04. I still have a set of ms1000 15's and finding specs on any of that stuff is rough. I don't know if its like the subs, but mccauley had some info for a while on the subs and could recone them at one point, but thats been over a decade ago.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe a member of the Hart family is a member here. Hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## dwisulistiyo (Jan 26, 2016)

reaper68 said:


> Hmm I didn't realize they did those. Looks like the original logo not the re-branded ones that came out in like 04. I still have a set of ms1000 15's and finding specs on any of that stuff is rough. I don't know if its like the subs, but mccauley had some info for a while on the subs and could recone them at one point, but thats been over a decade ago.


Its not rebranded, its genuine hart (or i believe so). Who's mccauley?



stills said:


> I believe a member of the Hart family is a member here. Hopefully they'll chime in.


Yes, I already send him/her a messages but havent reply yet.
Maybe someone here able to make a contact with him/her in real world.


----------



## dwisulistiyo (Jan 26, 2016)

any information ? help


----------



## dwisulistiyo (Jan 26, 2016)

Bump for this..


----------



## Kevin Rocky (5 mo ago)

I have 2 cardio series 10’s does anyone know anything? Not sure how to wire how much power to throw at them.


----------

